# [Realtek High Definition] Echec d'intégration des pilotes

## nexus6

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à avoir du son sur mon portable. J'ai commencer à mettre en place les modules snd_hda_intel et soundcore dans le kernel 2.6.23 et ils chargent bien au démarrage, mais alsa ne trouve pas le chipset son. J'ai donc téléchargé les pilotes sources depuis le site de Realtek pour les compiler. J'aurai peut-être du commencer par emerger alsa-driver, mais je ne suis pas sur des pilotes à prendre en considération.

Ce que j'aurais compiler serait en fin de compte que des codecs si j'en crois le readme issue de l'archive que j'ai téléchargé chez Realtek :

```
The source code copy from www.alsa-project.org.      ver:3.3-4

Linux Source Code for ALC audio codec

Support Codec list:

====AC97 Codec=====

ALC100,100P

ALC200,200P

ALC650D

ALC650E

ALC650F

ALC650

ALC655

ALC653

ALC658

ALC658D

ALC850

ALC101

ALC202

ALC250

ALC203

====HD Audio codec ====

ALC260

ALC262

ALC268

ALC660

ALC660VD

ALC861

ALC861VD

ALC880

ALC882

ALC883

ALC885

ALC888

ALC889A

```

Il y a deux méthodes d'installation, l'une automatisée et l'aute manuelle. J'ai pris la méthode manuelle :

```
Manual install:

Step 1. unzip source code

        tar xfvj alsa-driver-1.0.xx.tar.bz2

Step 2. Turn on sound support (soundcore module, default turn on)

Step 3. Complied source code

   a. cd alsa-driver-1.0.xx

   b. ./configure

   c. make

   d. make install

   e. ./snddevices

Step 4. Edit your /etc/modules.conf or conf.modules depending on the distribution

    (Please refer to the attached modules.conf)

    

        snd-xxxx is the card ID.

   -- Azalia controller --ALC880 ALC882 ALC260 ALC262 ALC883 ALC885 ALC888

      --- Intel ICH6 ICH7 ---------

               snd-hda-intel

           --- ATI chipset -----

          snd-atiixp

        -- AC97 controller --ALC655 ALC650 ALC250 ALC255

           --- Intel ICH6 ICH7 , SiS 7012 and NVidia----------

               snd-intel8x0

           --- Via8233 Via686a  -------------------------------    

          snd-via82xx

           --- ATI Chipset  -------------------------------

          snd-atiixp

        Copy and paste this to the bottom of your /etc/modules.conf or /etc/modprobe.conf file.

   # ALSA portion

          alias char-major-116 snd

          alias snd-card-0 snd-xxxx     

        # OSS/Free portion

          alias char-major-14 soundcore

          alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

        # card #1

          alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

          alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

          alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

          alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

          alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

Step 5. reboot your machine

```

Jusque là, tout va bien. Etant donné que je ne savais pas quel était le fichier à paramétrer pour les modules, j'ai effectuer un paramétrage redondant dans /etc/modules.conf et /etc/modprobe.conf.

```
Step 6. Use the alsamixer the disable mute (All audio line default is mute)

        *Must to compile and to install the ALSA library and utility. (Use automatic install is already install)

        excute alsamixer

```

Et là, pas moyen d'avoir du son car le volum control de Xfce4 ne "voit" pas mon chipset son.

Je remarque certains messages intéressant du côté de dmesg : 

```

(...)

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:04: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff could not be reserved

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@e0000000 for 0000:01:00.0

(...)

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC268, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

hda_codec: Cannot set up configuration from BIOS.  Using base mode...

ALSA /root/realtek-audiopack/alsa-driver-hg20080110-4.07b/alsa-driver-hg20080110/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_si3054.c:237: si3054: cannot initialize. EXT MID = 0000

HDA Intel: probe of 0000:00:1b.0 failed with error -16

(...)

```

Il faut savoir que j'ai un BIOS merdique, car celui-ci est tatoué OEM et ce n'est donc pas possible de vérifier l'éventuel paramétrage comme sur un BIOS constructeur.

Actuellement, voici les modules chargé pour le son :

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_intel         403352  0 

snd_pcm                80264  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              23432  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          9936  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep               9352  1 snd_hda_intel

snd                    59592  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore               8160  1 snd

```

Etrangement, un lscpi m'indique un chipset son Intel ICH8 Family :

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
```

Ou alors, le chipset son utiliserait le bus PCI d'Intel?

Voilà où j'en suis. Je vais tenter d'emerger des outils Alsa (mais avec peu d'espoir que cela fonctionne). Comment devrais-je procéder selon vous pour faire fonctionner ce chipset? Pouvez-vous me conseiller ?

D'avance, merci !

----------

## nexus6

Hmm... je crois que je n'ai pas de serveur de son   :Rolling Eyes:  Je vais essayer avec esd et vous tiens au courant de la suite !   :Wink: 

----------

## Desintegr

Le module actuel ne semble pas fonctionner :

```
HDA Intel: probe of 0000:00:1b.0 failed with error -16
```

À ta place, j'éviterai les pilotes du site Realtek.

J'essayerai déjà d'installer la version la plus récente du noyau (2.6.24.2) qui possède ALSA en version 1.0.15.

Si tu n'arrives toujours pas à faire fonctionner ton chip son avec le dernier noyau, tu peux aussi essayer d'installer alsa-driver-9999.

Et dans tous les cas, tu n'as absolument pas besoin d'esd !

----------

## nexus6

Merci Desintegr pour ta réponse. En effet, je vois bien que ce kernel supporte les pilotes pour mon chipset. Je suis en train de les compiler en modules.

Au fait, bizarement la décompression du patch du noyau.bz2 ne s'effectue pas dans Xfce4, magré que j'ai compilé Xfce4 avec bzip2. J'ai donc téléchargé le noyau entier pour le compiler avec .config en espérant que ce sera bon ^^

Pour ce qui est d'ESD, je l'ai malencontreusement emerger, je le virerais s'il m'embête (car je crois qu'avec certains jeux, il gére mal le multi-canal ou le multi-plexage).

----------

## Desintegr

Pour installer les sources du noyau, rien ne vaut un bon emerge vanilla-sources.

----------

## nexus6

Oui, je suppose que cela éviterait d'avoir le problème que je viens de m'apercevoir, à savoir que /usr/src/linux pointe sur l'ancien noyau. Du coup, je n'ai plus de réseau ni les pilotes de nvidia pour le nouveau noyau. Je me rappelle plus de la commande pour modifier le lien symbolique pointant vers le noyau. Au pire si ça coince, je rebooterais sur l'ancien noyau et emergerais proprement les sources vanilla.

----------

## Desintegr

Pour supprimer un lien : rm.

Pour créer un nouveau lien symbolique : ln -s.

----------

## nexus6

Malheureusement, cela ne marche pas : j'ai toujours les même erreurs au boot et pas moyen de voir mon chipset son dans volum control de Xfce4. Je ne suis pas arriver à compiler les pilotes de mon chipset ethernet, j'ai donc rebooté avec l'ancien kernel. Et là, je pu voir ce message au boot :

```
hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC268, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

hda_codec: Cannot set up configuration from BIOS.  Using base mode...

ALSA /root/realtek-audiopack/alsa-driver-hg20080110-4.07b/alsa-driver-hg20080110/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_si3054.c:237: si3054: cannot initialize. EXT MID = 0000

HDA Intel: probe of 0000:00:1b.0 failed with error -16

No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute your card ! 
```

Je ne vois pas comment je pourrais la "unmutter" si ma carte n'est pas reconnue. Je vais faire le grand ménage et ré-essayer avec vanilla-sources...

Ah oui, voici ce qui ressort d'un alsaconf :

```
Building card database..

Running modules-update...

 * Updating /etc/modules.conf ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Updating modules.dep ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

Loading driver...

 * Service alsasound starting

 ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers

 No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!

 * Service alsasound started

Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

Saving the mixer setup used for this in /etc/asound.state.

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1253: No soundcards found...

===============================================================================

 Now ALSA is ready to use.

 For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.

 Have a lot of fun!

```

Et la portion du modules.conf utilisé par Alsa :

```

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/aliases

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.14 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

Ainsi que les modules chargé dans modprobe.conf :

```
alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel
```

----------

## Desintegr

Bah c'est le même message que tu avais avant, tu n'as pas beaucoup progressé :

```
ALSA /root/realtek-audiopack/alsa-driver-hg20080110-4.07b/alsa-driver-hg20080110/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_si3054.c:237: si3054: cannot initialize. EXT MID = 0000

HDA Intel: probe of 0000:00:1b.0 failed with error -16
```

Tant que tu auras le « probe failed », ça ne fonctionnera pas à mon avis.

Et pour voir si la carte est bien détectée 

```
cat /proc/asound/cards
```

 doit te la lister et tu dois avec des choses dans /dev/snd/

----------

## nexus6

```
Nexus6 ~ # cat /proc/asound/cards && ls /dev/snd

--- no soundcards ---

seq  timer

```

Si j'emerge alsa-driver, il faut que j'enlève le support alsa du noyau non? J'ai l'impression que mon chipset son n'est pas compatible Linux  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

mille excuses desintegr de m'insérer dans votre échange mais il n'y a qqch qui me perturbe... je ne suis pas convaincu qu'un changement de noyau soit nécessaire dans cette histoire ; c'est possible mais faudrait avant toutes choses s'assurer que les méthodes "classiques" ne donne rien de probant non ?   :Sad: 

@nexus6 : Je ne veux pas te paraître offensant, loin de moi cette idée mais pourquoi diable passer par une install/config de drivers à la mano ?  :Shocked: 

Y'a toujours deux méthodes : alsa noyo-inside ou alsa-drivers en fonction de ta carte ; quelle est-elle exactement ? on a toujours pas vu ton lspci -v et toi tu te lance tête baissée dans l'nstall d'esd qui ne sert à rien, des modules à la main externes qui plus est, et un changement de noyau direct dans la foulée ?   :Sad: 

Si tu reprennais tout çà au calme et dans l'ordre non ?   :Wink: 

ps: pour supprimer un lien symbolique, il existe la cmd unlink dédiée à cet usage

edit:  *nexus6 wrote:*   

> Si j'emerge alsa-driver, il faut que j'enlève le support alsa du noyau non? J'ai l'impression que mon chipset son n'est pas compatible Linux

  en effet c'est l'un ou l'autre (lis la doc ^^) ; et pour le reste, reste calme... tu tires des conclusions hatives

edit2: typos :'-(

----------

## nexus6

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> mille excuses desintegr de m'insérer dans votre échange mais il n'y a qqch qui me perturbe... je ne suis pas convaincu qu'un changement de noyau soit nécessaire dans cette histoire ; c'est possible mais faudrait avant toutes choses s'assurer que les méthodes "classiques" ne donne rien de probant non ?  
> 
> @nexus6 : Je ne veux pas te paraitre offansant, loins de moi cette idée mais pourquoi diable passer par une install/config de drivers à la mano ? 
> ...

 

[Nexus6 mode_panic] ^^

Oui tu as raison, je ne sais plus quoi faire, ni où j'en suis...

```
Nexus6 ~ # lspci -v

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Mitac Unknown device 8227

   Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 22

   Memory at fc200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link

```

ICH8 Family intégre apparement le bus PCIe, USB (UHCI) et USB2 (EHCI). Alors pourquoi diable le readme des pilotes Realtek indique Intel ICH6 ICH7  :Question: 

```

   -- Azalia controller --ALC880 ALC882 ALC260 ALC262 ALC883 ALC885 ALC888

      --- Intel ICH6 ICH7 ---------

               snd-hda-intel

           --- ATI chipset -----

          snd-atiixp 
```

Je n'ai pas de Intel ICH6 ICH7 dans mon lscpi-v :

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Mitac Unknown device 8227

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Root Port (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: cc000000-ceffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Mitac Unknown device 8227

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Mitac Unknown device 8227

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 1800 [size=32]

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Mitac Unknown device 8227

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at 1820 [size=32]

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Mitac Unknown device 8227

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at fc204800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Mitac Unknown device 8227

   Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 22

   Memory at fc200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

   Memory behind bridge: f6000000-f7ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f1ffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Mitac Unknown device 8227

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

   Memory behind bridge: f8000000-f9ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f2000000-00000000f3ffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Mitac Unknown device 8227

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff

   Memory behind bridge: fa000000-fbffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f4000000-00000000f5ffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Mitac Unknown device 8227

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Mitac Unknown device 8227

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Mitac Unknown device 8227

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 1860 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Mitac Unknown device 8227

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at 1880 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Mitac Unknown device 8227

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at fc204c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=08, sec-latency=32

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Mitac Unknown device 8227

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Mitac Unknown device 8227

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: Mitac Unknown device 8227

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 18a0 [size=16]

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: Mitac Unknown device 8227

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 18d8 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 18cc [size=4]

   I/O ports at 18d0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 18c8 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 18e0 [size=32]

   Memory at fc204000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/2 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a8] #12 [0010]

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Mitac Unknown device 8227

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19

   Memory at 88000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at 1c00 [size=32]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0425 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

   Subsystem: Mitac Unknown device 8227

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at ce000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at cc000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]

   I/O ports at 2000 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting

   Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information

02:00.0 Network controller: RaLink Unknown device 0781

   Subsystem: RaLink Unknown device 2790

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

   Memory at f6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/5 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Mitac Unknown device 8227

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at 4000 [size=256]

   Memory at f8000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at f2000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [48] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [60] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [84] Vendor Specific Information

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [12c] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [148] Device Serial Number 81-ec-10-00-00-02-0b-04

   Capabilities: [154] Power Budgeting

```

P.S : non tu m'offense pas   :Wink:  Seulement je rame puissance 10  :Crying or Very sad: 

Edit : je vais voir pour le guide que tu m'a indiqué, merci   :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

bon repart à zéro.. vire tous les trucs installés inutilement et vérifie que ton noyo en cours (symlink et uname) soit le bon

suis le guide pas-à-pas et ça tournera  :Wink: 

Sinon pour te rassurer... donc vois pas pourquoi tu ferais exception mais là encore si besoin analyse avant de foncer dans les problèmes   :Wink: 

----------

## Desintegr

 *boozo wrote:*   

> je ne suis pas convaincu qu'un changement de noyau soit nécessaire dans cette histoire

 

Déjà le noyau 2.6.23 possède une faille critique, donc ce n'est pas très bonne idée de le garder  :Smile: .

Ensuite, le noyau 2.6.23 semble posséder la version 1.0.14 d'ALSA. Il faut savoir que le développement d'ALSA est plutôt rapide et qu'entre deux versions différentes, il y a beaucoup de changements (surtout du côté du module snd-hda-intel) (voir le changelog 1.0.14->1.0.15). Le noyau 2.6.24 possède la version 1.0.15. Il se peut donc que cette version résolve simplement le problème. C'est pourquoi je lui ai conseillé de mettre à jour.

Ensuite, si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas avec le 2.6.24, il faut alors passer à autre chose comme l'ebuild alsa-driver.

Malheureusement, il n'existe pas d'ebuild officiel pour la version 1.0.16. Il y a donc deux solutions :

 - soit créer un ebuild personnalisé pour la version 1.0.16 (chose pas forcément simple pour un débutant)

 - soit utiliser l'ebuild 9999 qui installe la version en cours de développement d'ALSA

----------

## nexus6

 *boozo wrote:*   

> bon repart à zéro.. vire tous les trucs installés inutilement et vérifie que ton noyo en cours (symlink et uname) soit le bon
> 
> suis le guide pas-à-pas et ça tournera 
> 
> Sinon pour te rassurer... donc vois pas pourquoi tu ferais exception mais là encore si besoin analyse avant de foncer dans les problèmes  

 

Symlink et uname OK. Et merci pour le lien, je suis enfin rassuré sur la compatibilité de mon chipset son avec Linux, je vais alors me retrousser les manches, passer un coup de balai et ne pas me décourager !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

@desintegr :oui çà ok mais d'ici a passer sur du vanilla déjà on va partir en troll et alors pour le coup d'alsa noyo ou alsa drivers "lequelquec'estleplusuptodate"...   :Laughing: 

Non je plaisante un rien, disons que les deux stratégies sont pertinentes c'est selon la carte qu'il faut décider ou selon ce qu'on veux en faire si on a des trucs de geek dessus etc...  n'ayant pas vu quelle était sa carte, je trouvais que déployer de l'artillerie lourde tout azimuth était un rien disproportionné sans analyse du problème... et d'après les posts sur f.g.o... je pense qu'on peu s'en sortir sans se faire un ebuild cvs d'alsa-drivers non ?   :Wink: 

edit: @nexus6: c'est en s'obstinant qu'on devient... trop obstiné !  :Razz: 

----------

## nexus6

Etant donné que la méthode Alsa par noyau ne semble pas fonctionner, j'ai donc choisis la méthode alsa par ebuild. Je remarque que je n'ai pas l'ebuild999 précédement cité, alors j'emerge alsa-driver en ayant au préalable retire le support dans le noyau. J'utilise aussi :

```
USE="-midi" ALSA_CARDS="atiixp hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m"
```

Mais alors voilà à quoi je me heurte :

```
/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/acore/sound.c: In function 'alsa_sound_exit':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/acore/sound.c:552: erreur: valeur void n'a pas été ignorée comme elle aurait dû l'être

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/acore/sound.o] Erreur 1

make[4]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/hda/hda_generic.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/hda/patch_realtek.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/snd-atiixp.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/snd-intel8x0.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/snd-intel8x0m.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/hda/patch_cmedia.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/hda/patch_analog.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.o

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/acore] Erreur 2

make[3]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/hda/patch_si3054.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/hda/patch_atihdmi.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/hda/patch_conexant.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/hda/patch_via.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/hda/hda_proc.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.o

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14] Erreur 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r8 »

make: *** [compile] Erreur 2

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3967:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake LDFLAGS="$(raw-ldflags)" HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Make Failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make Failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

Je vais tenter un emerge --sync pour mettre à jour l'arbre des ports au cas où, mais je trouve cela un peu étrange (à moins que cela ne soit pas mon jour de chance !   :Shocked:  )

----------

## Desintegr

 *nexus6 wrote:*   

> Etant donné que la méthode Alsa par noyau ne semble pas fonctionner

 

Tu es sûr d'avoir testé avec un 2.6.24 au moins ? (gentoo-sources ou vanilla-sources peu importe)

L'ebuild alsa-driver-9999 n'est pas keyworded : http://packages.gentoo.org/package/media-sound/alsa-driver

Il faut modifier le fichier package.keywords.

----------

## boozo

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Tu es sûr d'avoir testé avec un 2.6.24 au moins ? (gentoo-sources ou vanilla-sources peu importe) (snip)

 

bah je crois qu'on a la réponse...   :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r8 »

 

@nexus6 : desingr a détaillé pourquoi il conseillait de passer par un 2.6.24 et dans le post que je t'ai indiqué... il semble qu'il ait raison non ?

 *desintegr wrote:*   

> Le noyau 2.6.24 possède la version 1.0.15. Il se peut donc que cette version résolve simplement le problème. C'est pourquoi je lui ai conseillé de mettre à jour.

 

----------

## nexus6

Je vais réessayer avec le noyau 2.6.24 en espérant que je puisse avoir ma carte eth0 (r8101) reconnue. Lorsque j'emerge gentoo-sources, je n'ai que ce noyau :

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r8
```

Et c'est pareil pour vanilla :

```
[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.23.16
```

Bon, c'est pas trop grave, puisque j'ai téléchargé le noyau entier dans /usr/src.

Je vais mettre alsa-driver-9999 ~amd64 dans /etc/portage/package.keywords et retester.

----------

## Desintegr

Les gentoo-sources et vanilla-sources sont en unstable :

 - http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

 - http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-kernel/vanilla-sources

Il faut donc modifier package.keywords

----------

## boozo

 *Quote:*   

> Bon, c'est pas trop grave, puisque j'ai téléchargé le noyau entier dans /usr/src 

 

Rhâaaaaaaa... !   :Crying or Very sad: 

Par portage vertuchou ! Si tu veux, tu as moyen de gérer ton noyau en manuel hors portage mais en le lui déclarant clairement   :Wink: 

----------

## nexus6

J'ai ajouté dans /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
alsa-driver-9999 ~amd64
```

Mais j'obtiens :

```
Nexus6 ~ # emerge -f alsa-driver-9999

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: alsa-driver-9999

Calculating dependencies              

!!! 'alsa-driver-9999' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

!!! (Did you specify a version but forget to prefix with '='?)

```

Je tente avec alsa-driver-1.0.15 et les sources vanilla 2.6.25

----------

## Desintegr

Utiliser ALSA 1.0.15 sur un 2.6.15 est inutile. Le noyau 2.6.25-rc2 possède ALSA 1.0.16-rc2.

Je te déconseille fortement d'utiliser un noyau qui est en release canditate (non stable).

Et relis la page de man de portage pour connaître la bonne syntaxe pour le fichier package.keywords.

----------

## nexus6

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Utiliser ALSA 1.0.15 sur un 2.6.25 est inutile.
> 
> Le noyau 2.6.25-rc2 possède ALSA 1.0.16-rc2. Je te déconseille fortement d'utiliser un noyau qui est en release canditate.

 

Donc, si j'utilise le noyau linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r2, je n'aurais pas à compiler alsa-drivers   :Wink:  OK, je test   :Wink: 

Edit : j'ai rajouté dans make.conf au cas où :

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"
```

----------

## Desintegr

 *nexus6 wrote:*   

> Edit : j'ai rajouté dans make.conf au cas où :
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"
> ```
> ...

 

Très mauvaise idée, sauf si tu sais vraiment à quoi tu t'attends...   :Shocked: 

----------

## nexus6

WOops ! C'est juste que je pensais que cela pourrait débloquer alsa-driver-9999, mais après vérification, non   :Confused: 

Bon, je n'arrête pas de chercher, mais j'ai l'impression que ma tête va exploser lol ! Sérieusement, depuis midi que je me cogne pour mettre ces fichus pilotes...

J'ai bien compiler le noyau, fais un alsaconf... mais rien, le chipset n'est pas trouvé.

Bon, Vista voit le chipset comme Realtek High Definition semiconductor, et Linux le voit comme du Intel ICH8.

Et le souci avec le noyau 2.6.24 est que je n'arrive plus à compiler mes pilotes pour ma carte eth (r8101).

Il faut que je puisse reprendre tout cela posement (= manger + prendre une douche lol ! ), je continuerai à procéder par élimination...

----------

## dapsaille

Vire ta config genkernel 

mv /etc/kernels/kernel-cofigTAVERSION /root/kernelconfigBACK

et relance un genkernel avec TOUS les chips sont alsa en module reboote et tente un alsaconf pour voir

----------

## Desintegr

À mon avis, le module Realtek 8169 du noyau 2.6.24 gère le r8101 :

- http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=e3cf0cc09141ddef9d75a984c0d286040f1f2743

- http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=0127215c17414322b350c3c6fbd1a7d8dd13856f

- http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=6dccd16b7c2703e8bbf8bca62b5cf248332afbe2

À tester.

 *nexus6 wrote:*   

> Bon, Vista voit le chipset comme Realtek High Definition semiconductor, et Linux le voit comme du Intel ICH8.

 

C'est fréquent et peu important.

Sinon que dis un dmesg avec un 2.6.24 ?

----------

## nexus6

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Vire ta config genkernel 
> 
> mv /etc/kernels/kernel-cofigTAVERSION /root/kernelconfigBACK
> 
> et relance un genkernel avec TOUS les chips sont alsa en module reboote et tente un alsaconf pour voir

 

Je n'utilise pas genkernel, mais avec le live-cd minimal (donc genkernel je pense), je peux voir le module avec lsmod. Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester le son, je pourrais peut-être le faire avec le live-DVD avec madplay.

----------

## nexus6

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> À mon avis, le module Realtek 8169 du noyau 2.6.24 gère le r8101 :
> 
> - http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=e3cf0cc09141ddef9d75a984c0d286040f1f2743
> 
> - http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=0127215c17414322b350c3c6fbd1a7d8dd13856f
> ...

 

Oui, je pense que tu as raison, j'ai testé avec succés le livecd Xubuntu avec le pilote r8169. Je vais tenter de même avec gentoo.

Je te redirai pour le dmesg. En tout cas, merci beaucoup à tous pour votre soutien !  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *nexus6 wrote:*   

> WOops ! C'est juste que je pensais que cela pourrait débloquer alsa-driver-9999, mais après vérification, non  
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Il faut que je puisse reprendre tout cela posement (= manger + prendre une douche lol ! ), je continuerai à procéder par élimination...

 

Bababah   :Shocked:   !

Oui ! C'est effectivement le plus raisonnable parce que tu chaque fois que tu cherches à corriger qqch tu vas de Charybde en Scylla.

Dors un coup et reprends demain au calme avec la doc  - et lis un peu la doc sur portage et son usage aussi parce qu'il te manque encore des bricoles de fond.

Allez courage c'est rien... tous passé par-là à un moement ou à un autre   :Wink: 

----------

## nexus6

Re !

Bon, je n'arrivais pas à dormir alors ... j'ai un peu cherché est je pense avoir progressé pour emerger alsa-driver-9999 :

Dans /etc/portage/package.unmask:

```
=media-sound/alsa-driver-9999

=media-sound/alsa-headers-9999
```

Dans /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```
=media-sound/alsa-driver-9999

=media-sound/alsa-headers-9999
```

emerge la version cvs :

```
emerge =media-sound/alsa-driver-9999
```

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=media-sound/alsa-driver-9999" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-sound/alsa-driver-9999 (masked by: package.mask, missing keyword)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Diego PettenÃ² <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (25 Jan 2007)

# Live Mercurial versions of ALSA packages.

# These are needed for the people wanting to try newer kernel versions

# when the support is broken in-kernel.

# Please note that you need >=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2-r3 to be able to actually

# use these versions by adding "**" for them in package.keywords.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Alors qu'avant je n'avais aucun de résultat, 

```
!!! 'media-sound/alsa-driver-9999' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

!!! (Did you specify a version but forget to prefix with '='?)

```

là j'ai fais un pas   :Very Happy: 

Donc, je devrais emerger (demain ^^) une update de portage pour pouvoir mettre :

```
=media-sound/alsa-driver-9999 **

=media-sound/alsa-headers-9999 **
```

C'est bizarre, parce que la version que jai de portage est la 2.1.4.4.

Bon, je vais me coucher avec mon livre de chevet 

```
emerge portage-manpages
```

 :Laughing: 

----------

## nexus6

Bon, je vous rassure, je n'ai pas touché à portage. J'ai bien réussi à démasquer le paquet alsa-driver-9999, cependant, je ne peux l'utiliser qu'avec le noyau 2.6.23 car je n'ai pas encore réussi à faire fonctionner mon chipset eth (ce n'est qu'une question de temps). Je m'occuperai de mon ethernet sur le noyau 2.6.24 plus tard car j'aimerais déjà tester alsa-driver-9999, mais je n'arrive pas à l'emerger :

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-sound/alsa-driver-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.23-gentoo-r8-Nexus6

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * hg pull -u http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver ...

pulling from http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver

real URL is http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver/

searching for changes

no changes found                                                          [ ok ]

 * rsync to /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driv  [ ok ]

 * hg clone http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel ...

abort: No space left on device: /usr/portage/distfiles/hg-src/alsa-driver/alsa-driver/alsa-kernel/.hg                                                     [ !! ]

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 4046:  Called mercurial_fetch 'src_unpack' 'src_unpack'

 *             environment, line 3473:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           eend $? || die;

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/temp/environment'.

 * 
```

----------

## Desintegr

Vérifie si t'as assez d'espace libre :  *Quote:*   

> abort: No space left on device: /usr/portage/distfiles/hg-src/alsa-driver/alsa-driver/alsa-kernel/.hg

 

----------

## nexus6

De mémoire (car je ne peux vérifier pour l'instant), sur ma partition LVM² (/usr/portage/distfiles) dédiée pour distfiles, je suis persuadé qu'il doit me rester 900M. Je n'ai pris que 3 ou 4 drivers avec ALSA_CARDS.

----------

## nexus6

Voici ce que me donne un df:

```
Sys. de fich.                             1K-blocs       Occupé    Disponible Capacité     Monté sur

/dev/mapper/nexus6-distfiles

                                            4193472       974124   3009636     25%          /usr/portage/distfiles
```

Donc, il doit bien me rester assez de place ...

----------

## nexus6

Bon, et bien aussi étrange que cela puisse paraître, il me reste bien 3Go sur ma partition virtuelle. Je l'ai démontée pour voir s'il n'y avait pas un souci avec le superblock et ai effectué un e2fsck /dev/nexus6/ et le volume apparaît propre. Tiens, c'est la première fois que je vois un mappage sur celle-ci.

Des idées?

----------

## nexus6

Mauvaise nouvelle, je ne peux plus rien emerger, portage m'indique que je n'ai plus espace libre sur distfiles.

Exemple de code en essayant d'emerger netselect :

```
/usr/portage/distfiles/netselect-0.3.tar.gz: Aucun espace disponible sur le périphérique
```

Comment se fait-il que portage voit mal l'espace libre disponible? Il y a un moyen sans risque d'effectuer une sorte de purge?

Dîtes-moi pas que j'aurais dù prendre la pillule bleu !

----------

## Desintegr

Que dit df -h /usr/portage/distfiles/ ?

----------

## nexus6

Voilà ce que cela me dit :

```
Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/mapper/nexus6-distfiles

                      4,0G  952M  2,9G  25% /usr/portage/distfiles

```

Il me reste bien de la place...

Edit : et pas de souci visiblement au niveau de la partition virtuelle

```
e2fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)

/dev/mapper/nexus6-distfiles : propre, 4095/4096 fichiers, 243739/1048576 blocs (vérification dans 5 montages)

```

----------

## nexus6

Je pense avoir trouvé l'origine du problème :

 *Quote:*   

> Rechecking my notes on how I initially created /dev/vg/distfiles
> 
> I followed the Gentoo-Wiki http://gentoo.neysx.org/mystuff/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml
> 
> and did a `mke2fs -b4096 -T largefile /dev/vg/distfiles`
> ...

 

J'ai utilisé le même "how to"

La suite est un peu moins clair :

 *Quote:*   

> It sounds more like you ran out of either inodes, or blocks per inode (bpi).
> 
> Inodes (Index nodes) are what the system really uses to "hang" files on; like clothes pegs. Each inode has a certain amount of block space allocated to it; if you run out of inodes or bpi, it doesn't matter how much "clothes line" (diskspace) you have left, the system will not be able to add any more "clothes" (files).
> 
> Personally I would leave the blockspace setting alone.

 

>>> source

Je pense que je vais faire un swap de données entre 2 partitions, re-formater celle de distfiles et re-swapper les fichiers d'origines. C'est d'ailleurs ce qui a résolu semble t-il le problème de l'utilisateur cité en source.

 J'vais y arriver... j'vais y'arriver !!!  :Laughing:  

----------

## Desintegr

Ou tu peux nettoyer tes distfiles : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Light_Gentoo_Installation#eclean

----------

## nexus6

Merci Desintegr, mais malheureusement, ça n'a pas résolu mon souci. Par contre, c'est encore une chose que je viens d'apprendre  :Wink: 

J'ai donc effectué l'opération que j'avais planifié en dernier recours, et c'est résolu. J'ai pu remarquer par contre, que les droits ont été changés :

```
drwxrwsr-x   5 root    portage 20480 fév 26 11:00 distfiles
```

Hors, normalement cela devrait-être :

```
drwxr-xr-x   5 portage portage 20480 fév 26 11:00 distfiles
```

Tout cela me semble logique, puisque j'ai manipulé le répertoire parents. J'ai donc réattribuer les droits sur distfiles :

```
chown portage distfiles

chgrp portage distfiles

ls -al

drwxrwsr-x   5 portage portage   20480 fév 26 11:00 distfiles
```

Par contre, je ne sais pas pourquoi je n'ai pas les droits paramétré de la sorte drwxr-xr-x. Que veut-dire le -s? Dans le man de chmod, il est indiqué :

 *Quote:*   

> utiliser  l'ID  du  propriétaire  ou du groupe propriétaire du fichier lors de l'exécution

 

A moins que je me trompe, et que c'est avec chmod -s

Je vais tenter d'emerger alsa-driver-9999 et vous tiendrez au courant...

----------

## nexus6

Au fait, voici le résultat d'un df après un eclean et suite à mes manipulations :

```
Nexus6 ~ # df -h /usr/portage/distfiles/

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/mapper/nexus6-distfiles

                      4,0G  792M  3,1G  21% /usr/portage/distfiles

```

Par contre, j'emerge pas alsa-driver-9999 :

```

>>> Unpacking source...

 * hg pull -u http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver ...

Not trusting file /usr/portage/distfiles/hg-src/alsa-driver/alsa-driver/.hg/hgrc from untrusted user root, group portage

Not trusting file /usr/portage/distfiles/hg-src/alsa-driver/alsa-driver/.hg/hgrc from untrusted user root, group portage

abort: repository default not found!                                      [ !! ]

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 4045:  Called mercurial_fetch 'src_unpack'

 *             environment, line 3482:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   eend $? || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/temp/environment'.

```

Donc ça coince encore au niveau des droits...

----------

## nexus6

Dans /usr/portage, j'ai pu trouver un fichier avec les droits sur root :

```

ls -al

total 1476

drwxr-xr-x 160 portage portage    5120 fév 25 18:26 .

drwxr-xr-x  15 root    root        408 fév 17 22:42 ..

(...)

-rw-r--r--   1 root    root    1073843 fév 25 18:26 .ebuild.x

```

.ebuild.x est d'origine, "je n'y ai pas touché".

Et dans /usr/portage/disfiles :

```

Nexus6 distfiles # ls -al

total 761181

drwxrwsr-x   5 portage portage    20480 fév 26 11:00 .

drwxr-xr-x 160 portage portage     5120 fév 25 18:26 ..

(...)

-rw-rw-r--   1 root    portage *.* [tous les fichiers]

```

J'ai donc modifié uniquement les droits du répertoire parents. Peut-être faudrait-il effacer tous les fichiers enfants et faire un emerge --sync ?

EDIT : 

```
chown portage *.*
```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Par contre, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi distfiles a ces droits drwxr-xr-x

----------

## nexus6

Pour résoudre cette erreur qui persistait :

```
Not trusting file /usr/portage/distfiles/hg-src/alsa-driver/alsa-driver/.hg/hgrc from untrusted user root, group portage
```

J'ai effacé /usr/portage/distfiles/hg-src. Tout se passa bien jusqu'à :

```
Nexus6 ~ # ALSA_CARDS="atiixp dummy hda-intel intel8x0" emerge =media-sound/alsa-driver-9999

Calculating dependencies                  ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-sound/alsa-driver-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.23-gentoo-r8-Nexus6

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * create /usr/portage/distfiles/hg-src ...                               [ ok ]

 * hg clone http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver ...

real URL is http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver/

requesting all changes

adding changesets

adding manifests

adding file changes

added 3530 changesets with 8975 changes to 1234 files

752 files updated, 0 files merged, 0 files removed, 0 files unresolved    [ ok ]

 * rsync to /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driv  [ ok ]

 * hg clone http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel ...

real URL is http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel/

requesting all changes

adding changesets

adding manifests

adding file changes

added 5906 changesets with 16786 changes to 922 files

abort: No space left on device: /usr/portage/distfiles/hg-src/alsa-driver/alsa-driver/alsa-kernel/include/ad1848.h                                        [ !! ]

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 4046:  Called mercurial_fetch 'src_unpack' 'src_unpack'

 *             environment, line 3473:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           eend $? || die;

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/temp/environment'.

```

 :Crying or Very sad:   Je tourne en rond !

----------

## nexus6

Je ne vois que 2 solutions, soit j'agrandie par partition virtuelle (alors qu'il reste suffisament d'espace vide selon moi), soit je la reformate mais cette fois-ci, sans spécifier la taille des blocks (inodes?) ni l'option -T comme le HOW-to le préconisait.

```
mke2fs -b 4096 -T largefile /dev/vg/distfiles
```

Avez-vous d'autres alternatives, car je crains la première solution et j'ai peur que la seconde ne serve à rien...

Edit : je cherche un logiciel qui me permetrait sous Xfce-4 de "voir" graphiquement l'architecture de mon système de fichier, mais je ne me rappelle plus de son nom.

----------

## nexus6

J'ai effectué la seconde méthode et réussi à emerger (enfin!) alsa-driver-9999, puis remis les anciens fichiers de distfiles.

```
Nexus6 ~ # alsaconf

Building card database..

Running modules-update...

 * Updating /etc/modules.conf ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Updating modules.dep ...                                               [ ok ]

Loading driver...

 * Service alsasound stopping

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 ALSA is not loaded

 * Service alsasound stopped

 * Service alsasound starting

 ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers

 No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!

 * Service alsasound started

Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

Saving the mixer setup used for this in /etc/asound.state.

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1253: No soundcards found...
```

Bon, je vais essayer avec un noyau 2.6.24... sachant qu'il faudra que je "fetch" les sources au préalable étant donné que je n'aurai pas de réseau. C'est étrange tout de même que j'arrive à avoir un réseau eth (realtek r8101) avec des pilotes (r8139) uniquement avec le livecd Xunbuntu. Il faut que j'arrive à faire quelque chose pour que cela fonctionne...

----------

## novices

Salut nexus6,

Je suis passé sur ton post par hasard, en cherchant une solution à mon problème de carte son, une ALC885 quand je lance alsamixer et indiquée ALC883 par le plugin alsa d'audacious.

3 minutes après le début de la lecture de ton post, j'avais du son ^^ (c'est pour te faire rager un peu  :Wink: )

Donc pour ma part j'utilise les gentoo-sources stables (les 2.6.23-gentoo-r9).

J'ai compilé le noyau avec le support alsa en module et une série de carte sons Intel (à vrai dire j'ai mis toutes les cartes son :p)

Tout ce que j'ai fait à l'instant pour que ça fonctionne c'est d'abord d'installer alsa-lib en version 1.0.16_rc2 (parce que j'ai mis ~x86 sur alsa-lib plutôt que sur alsa-lib-1.0.15) et j'ai ensuite téléchargé les pilotes realtek lancé l'install, en root, qui s'est terminée en jouant un petit son : )

Voilà, ça marche, merci à toi ^^

J'espère qu'il en sera bientôt de même pour toi : )

----------

## nexus6

C'est pas demain la veille   :Laughing: 

Je n'ai toujours pas de son, et comme je ne veux pas cette bouse de Vista, et bien j'attendrai la correction des bugs d'Alsa, ou alors un souci dans le noyau que sais-je... en attendant, je fais avec (ou plutôt sans son   :Confused:  )

----------

